

Show HN: Specipic lets you specify what's in a picture - will_be
http://specipic.com/pic.php?p=1

======
diegonetto
Similar concept to a fashion related tagging platform my friends worked on
last year - [http://ascotproject.com/](http://ascotproject.com/). Last I
checked it hadn't really gone anywhere.

~~~
will_be
Similar indeed. I have the fashion industry in mind for this as well but I'm
thinking broader. The original inspiration for this came from interior design
blog posts so that is also a target market. I was also thinking of hosting
things for professionals like web design specifications.

Specipic is at an early stage and I'm really just trying to gauge interest
from the feedback at this point. There are tons of features I've thought of to
add but there has to be a need from real users.

